# Bei klick auf Desktop Icons öffnen sich Eigenschaften



## chpa (7. März 2005)

hallo alle zusammen,

gerade bin ich aus dem Internet raus und wollte in meine eigenen dateien. Auf einmal öffnen sich beim Klicken auf das Icon 'Eigene dateien' nur noch die Eigenschaften des Ordners.

weiß jemand woran das liegt? und was man dagegen tun kann?

PS: Ich arbeite mit Win2000  

Mfg


patte


----------



## michaelwengert (8. März 2005)

Hatte das gleiche Problem auch vor langer Zeit mal.
Glaub es war ein Virus. Hast du schon mal nen scan durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## styko (10. März 2005)

Bei mir vertauschen sich von Zeit zu Zeit mal die Tasten links und rechts. Ich klick dann einfach mal wie wild aufm Desktop rum und dann funzts wieder


----------

